# ASA 5505 FTP Port forward - Help!



## mistersir (Apr 13, 2012)

So apparently I am doing something wrong and I cannot get FTP access to my server. Here is my config, does anyone have any advice?
thanks


ASA Version 8.2(5) 
!
hostname ciscoasa
enable password bMN53GxNoKlQNrTC encrypted
passwd 2KFQnbNIdI.2KYOU encrypted
names
!
interface Ethernet0/0
switchport access vlan 2
!
interface Ethernet0/1
!
interface Ethernet0/2
!
interface Ethernet0/3
!
interface Ethernet0/4
!
interface Ethernet0/5
!
interface Ethernet0/6
!
interface Ethernet0/7
!
interface Vlan1
nameif inside
security-level 100
ip address 192.168.1.1 255.255.255.0 
!
interface Vlan2
nameif outside
security-level 0
ip address 23.24.241.50 255.255.255.248 
!
ftp mode passive
object-group service DM_INLINE_SERVICE_1
service-object gre 
service-object tcp eq pptp 
object-group service gre tcp
description 500
port-object eq 500
object-group service DM_INLINE_TCP_1 tcp
port-object eq www
port-object eq https
object-group service DM_INLINE_TCP_2 tcp
port-object eq ftp
port-object eq ftp-data
access-list outside_access extended permit tcp any interface outside eq smtp 
access-list outside_access extended permit tcp any interface outside object-group DM_INLINE_TCP_1 
access-list outside_access extended permit object-group DM_INLINE_SERVICE_1 any interface outside 
access-list outside_access extended permit gre any interface outside 
access-list outside_access extended permit tcp any interface outside eq pptp 
access-list outside_access extended permit tcp any interface outside object-group DM_INLINE_TCP_2 
access-list internalout extended permit ip any 192.168.1.0 255.255.255.0 
pager lines 24
logging asdm informational
mtu inside 1500
mtu outside 1500
icmp unreachable rate-limit 1 burst-size 1
no asdm history enable
arp timeout 14400
global (outside) 1 interface
nat (inside) 1 0.0.0.0 0.0.0.0
static (inside,outside) tcp interface smtp 192.168.1.12 smtp netmask 255.255.255.255 
static (inside,outside) tcp interface https 192.168.1.12 https netmask 255.255.255.255 
static (inside,outside) tcp interface pptp 192.168.1.12 pptp netmask 255.255.255.255 
static (inside,outside) tcp interface 500 192.168.1.12 500 netmask 255.255.255.255 
static (inside,outside) tcp interface www 192.168.1.12 www netmask 255.255.255.255 
static (inside,outside) tcp interface ftp 192.168.1.12 ftp netmask 255.255.255.255 
access-group outside_access in interface outside
route outside 0.0.0.0 0.0.0.0 23.24.241.54 1
timeout xlate 3:00:00
timeout conn 1:00:00 half-closed 0:10:00 udp 0:02:00 icmp 0:00:02
timeout sunrpc 0:10:00 h323 0:05:00 h225 1:00:00 mgcp 0:05:00 mgcp-pat 0:05:00
timeout sip 0:30:00 sip_media 0:02:00 sip-invite 0:03:00 sip-disconnect 0:02:00
timeout sip-provisional-media 0:02:00 uauth 0:05:00 absolute
timeout tcp-proxy-reassembly 0:01:00
timeout floating-conn 0:00:00
dynamic-access-policy-record DfltAccessPolicy
http server enable
http 192.168.1.0 255.255.255.0 inside
no snmp-server location
no snmp-server contact
snmp-server enable traps snmp authentication linkup linkdown coldstart
crypto ipsec security-association lifetime seconds 28800
crypto ipsec security-association lifetime kilobytes 4608000
telnet timeout 5
ssh timeout 5
console timeout 0
dhcpd auto_config outside
!

threat-detection basic-threat
threat-detection statistics access-list
no threat-detection statistics tcp-intercept
webvpn
!
class-map inspection_default
match default-inspection-traffic
!
!
policy-map type inspect dns preset_dns_map
parameters
message-length maximum client auto
message-length maximum 512
policy-map global_policy
class inspection_default
inspect dns preset_dns_map 
inspect ftp 
inspect h323 h225 
inspect h323 ras 
inspect rsh 
inspect rtsp 
inspect esmtp 
inspect sqlnet 
inspect skinny 
inspect sunrpc 
inspect xdmcp 
inspect sip 
inspect netbios 
inspect tftp 
inspect ip-options 
inspect pptp 
!
service-policy global_policy global
prompt hostname context 
no call-home reporting anonymous
Cryptochecksum:42f09ce2e4f14b07a896b81bcacdbcfd
: end
no asdm history enable


----------

